# Favourite meals . . .



## Mos Chef (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey all - new to the forum (and IBS) - I've had mild IBS my whole life - usually urgency, loose stools etc. I mostly manage it by eating at regular times and being near a bathroom when I typically need to go (when nature calls there's no stopping it). Anyway - I was recently officially diagnosed, and decided to start a food journal and try to figure this out. I'm a little amazed at how good I'm getting at reading my body. Anyway - I'm just wondering what your favourite meals are - meals that you feel great after eating, and don't cause too many problems later on . . . here are some of my favourites. . . I'm thinking one of my problems is insoluble fiber, so I've been trying to cut it out as much as possible. Problem is - I lift weights and climb, and I'm having trouble eating enough. Breakfastrotein powder (in water)OatmealPlain bagel with peanut butterYogurtLunch:Chicken sandwich with old cheddarBananaleftover pastaApple sauceDinnerasta (no sauce)TomatoChickenCheeseSmall portion of granola bar Cucumber


----------



## Mos Chef (Sep 5, 2009)

Sorry guys - I just realized there's a separate section for diet info . . . can I move this topic myself?


----------



## verytired (Aug 14, 2009)

My diet consists; typical daymorning; ] bagel, w/ butter, turkey with pepperment teaGYMlunch; chicken, rice, vegatablesdinner; fish, cooz cooz, vegtables.late dinner, bagel w/ butter and turkey.These meals don't create problems for me.What Protein powder are you using and how does it taste with water??


----------



## Mos Chef (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm using this ALLMAX stuff - it's pure whey protein isolate - no flavours, colours, or sweeteners. But it dissolves fantastically in water. You get used to the taste. Do you cook your vegetables?


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

mmmm...yummy! do you have one diet that makes you lose weight as well...lol...cause if i eat all that i'll be an elephant in no time!


----------



## Carole22 (Sep 7, 2009)

My diet as advised by both a gp and a dietician is now so restrictive.I am on a gluten free and low fibre diet. Also lowish fat No raw vegetables at all very few cooked ones allowed. Limited also on what fruit I can eat.No nuts, or nut products and the same with coffee.I do hope if ever I get more settled to try and gradually re introduce some things.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I can move this topic for you.Moving it now.


----------



## thelibertine (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow that sounds like quite a lot of food, or is that just me? Or is each thing a seperate meal or due to your weight lifting? Also quite a lot of pasta, I've read this is good for IBS and am trying to introduce more of it but havn't noticed any benefits yet? does it take time? I keep trying to eat the same thing at set times but I find it so difficult, it seems I just hate routine and my body doesn't wake up at the same time or feel hungry and if I feel sick I don't wanna eat but then I don't eat properly for a few days and my IBS is worse. nightmare, anyway here is what I try to stick to, if anyone sees anything that they think could be triggering my ibs please do tell!Breakfast:Natural set probiotic yoghurt with 4 slices of canned peaches(in sugar and water, but washed thoroughly!)Lunch:Fresh durum wheat pasta with drop of olive oil or margarinePlain scrambled eggTwo grilled sausages on white bread, margarine, ketchupDinner:This can vary greatly! But generally I try to have something like chicken or fish, with mashed or peeled potatoes with some peas or carrots. But obvisously I eat lots of other dishes too, do not touch spicy food, try to avoid onions and insoluble fibre.Snacks I have:Banana (with water)Chocolate wafer (limited)CrispsAlso drink no more than 3x tea perday, at least 5 glasses of water/squash, 1 peppermint tea an hour after evening meal.


----------



## Mos Chef (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah I lift weights twice a week, and climb at an indoor gym twice a week, and play baseball once a week. It makes this whole thing more difficult because I'm always hungry . . . I'd like to eat smaller meals, but it'd be too hard to get enough calories I think. I'm gonna try this tonight: Pasta with basic olive oil/garlic sauceChicken meatballs (ground chicken, parsley, garlic, etc.)Cooked carrots


----------



## thelibertine (Sep 8, 2009)

Mos Chef said:


> Yeah I lift weights twice a week, and climb at an indoor gym twice a week, and play baseball once a week. It makes this whole thing more difficult because I'm always hungry . . . I'd like to eat smaller meals, but it'd be too hard to get enough calories I think. I'm gonna try this tonight: Pasta with basic olive oil/garlic sauceChicken meatballs (ground chicken, parsley, garlic, etc.)Cooked carrots


MMm that sounds delicious. I may try my hand at having something different tonight as well.


----------



## Mos Chef (Sep 5, 2009)

The chicken meatballs were delicious - I put 1 lb ground chicken, a bunch of bread crumbs, 1 egg, some chopped green onion, some garlic, and some salt/pepper. I cooked them in a pan for a short time to brown the outside, then in the oven at 350 for 15 to 20 minutes. The pasta, on the other hand, was too oily I think. I'll have to use less next time. But the meal was delicious. I couldn't tell if it was IBS-D friendly though, as I was kind of on a date and had a bunch of ice cream later in the evening (one of my worse triggers). (shakes head) - what we'll do for the ladies . . .


----------



## Brianmay1975 (Apr 3, 2010)

I have IBS-D, but I tend to get constipated if I don't eat enough veggies and fruit (which I can't eat by themselves, because of issues with bloating).My standard diet for the times when my symptoms are stabilized would be something like this:Breakfast: three (small) slices of bread, cheese (a local low-fat type), ham, fresh vegetables (turnips/tomatoes/cucumber or olives), jam, 1-2 slices of some fruit (grapefruit/pear/apple), black tea.Lunch: either a soup (chicken/beef/vegetables) or a cold dish entree (fish eggs/fish pasta/local boiled veggies pasta/some salad); the main course consists of boiled or baked meat (mostly chicken, sometimes fish, seldom beef, pork) or a scrambled egg with boiled or cooked vegetables as a side-dish (sometimes I replace this with a vegetable souffle/pasta/rice). Once a month, I replace this lunch menu with a meal of polenta, dairies (yogurt, low-fat cheese) and a boiled egg. I always end the meal with a light dessert (a piece of cake/pie/wafers/chocolate/baked apples) and a cup of green tea. Most of the times, I add a few slices of fresh veggies and fruits as well.For dinner, there are two possibilities, it depends on when I get hungry. If I get hungry early during the evening, I eat the same kind of food I ate for breakfast (only this time I eat a smaller amount and instead of black tea, I drink rooibos/herbal/fruit tea) and then, later in the evening, I have a yogurt and some low-fat cereal biscuits. If, instead, I get hungry later in the evening, I only have one meal and I eat the yogurt together with the usual food. I keep dinner very light.I avoid coffee, spices, raw onions and garlic, sauces, fried food and fats. I cook using very simple recipes: I mostly boil whatever vegetables I have with some sliced carrots, an onion, sometimes a tomato and a touch of oil. I use a similar recipe for soups and for preparing meat, _mutatis mutandum_. It might not be as tasty as some other fancy foods, but at least it's safe and healthy.I plan to cook some of the recipes from this forum though


----------

